# What kind of trailer should I get??



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

I am looking for a bumper pull trailer I have 1 mare and 1 stallion I am breeding her this spring but if I cant find a good stud then next spring (the stallion is a little to young yet to breed) and I am planning on starting a breeding farm. We sold are trailer awhile back because it was to small for one of are horses (that we sold) and I want the trailer to have good ventilation and be eco friendly for as cheap as possible oh and it has to be safe and something my horses will want. Any Ideas, Pics.

And we show and go places quit a bit (maybe every/every other weekend when its warm)

Thanks


----------

